# Two Homebirths?



## Lois22

I had a Homebirths with my first 16 months ago. It we'll amazingly well, exactly textbook rally!

Everyone keeps asking if I'll have a second. Im more scared this time because the first went so well. Has anyone had two perfect Homebirths?

Xx


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

i have only had one homebirth but i dont know whether to have another one next time or not. my homebirth was unplanned as basically i got to 10cms without knowing if i was def in labour (only mild irregular labour pains), so when midwife checked on me i had baby shortly after!

might like to plan homebirth next time? would like to hear form others who have had more than one homebirth.


----------



## Feronia

Your chances are even better for a second actually! Most people who experience one home birth decide that's the only way they're going to do it from then on. ;)
(If they remain low-risk, of course.)

If you still feel comfortable with it after your first one, go for it! I would definitely have all future babies at home.


----------



## Lois22

Sorry my phone changed so many words in that post! Lol 

Xx


----------



## MindUtopia

My best friend had two great home births. Actually, with her second it was a BBA because she was so comfortable she didn't think she was very far along and didn't call the midwife until probably later than she should, so baby #2 was born with just her husband and a friend who rushed over to help (who happened to be a midwife, just not _her_ midwife). 

I'm like you though, I had such a positive easy first home birth experience that I worry something won't go smoothly next time. But the odds are in our favour!


----------



## bassdesire

I'm having my second hb at any moment!!


----------



## toosecat13

I have 4 children, my first daughter was born in hospital and the birth was aweful, very medicalised every intervention possible.

When i fell pregnant with my second daughter i was determined not to give birth in hospital, well i had a perfect homebirth, since then i have had 2 more babies at home, again there births where perfect.

So yes it is possible i have had three!!

On all of my homebirths i have never been tranfered to hospital. Good luck x


----------



## Earthy.Mama

I'm more nervous about this HB than I was my first too :shrug: I'm in a new area, no family, and it's a new MW so... 

I'm afraid I'm going to birth so quickly that it'll be painful and messy and my friend won't be able to show in time (she's 2hrs away but her and her hubby & 2 kids plan on coming).


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

its great to read about subsequent homebirths after the first. mine was really straightforward so hopefully that means the next will be too. i still get worried about things going wrong though.


----------



## Sam Pearson

I had my first in hospital and my next two at home. The first homebirth was great and the second even better.


----------



## MrsWatson

Great thread! I had my first at home nearly 3 years ago, and now planning a second home birth next summer, I keep worrying that it went too well last time and something will go wrong this time!


----------



## BunnyN

After having one HB I'd never consider anything else unless there was a medical reason. I had a 38hr labour so it was not quite textbook but I think it would have been worse in hospital. Many women who get transferred still say they are glad that they got to be at home for the part of the labour that they were so I don't think things always have to be textbook.


----------



## television

I feel in the exact same situation, i had my 1st in hospital which was ok but feel like i wasnt respected etc. Had my 2nd at home (planned) 10 months ago it was lovely but the mw didnt get to me on time(ambulance did just), and i think now what could of happened. I keep telling myself it didnt happen and we have a perfect baby. I think i will have a hb this time but call mw earlier.


----------



## Blah11

Not me.

My 2nd baby was totally a text book pregnancy and labour other than being 9 days overdue.
3rd baby was text book up to 36w when there was growth concerns flagged up then we had to go to triage at 37+5 for slow fetal heartrate. I saw consultant who advised hospital birth which I declined. At 40w I had another growth scan and ctg which was fine but I was still measuring 5cm small.
At 41+1 I went for another ctg and scan. She barely moved for 45 mins and with the growth concerns the doctor wanted me to get induced straight away so I was admitted 1hr later and my waters broken. 
The actual labour was fine but her heartrate kept dipping to 100-105 and in the minute before she was born it dropped to 70. 

If I was to ever have a 4th id plan for home again.


----------



## belle254

I had two home births, first was textbook, only 5 hours long, no tears, nothing. 
Second was different, because he was 3lbs heavier (9lbs 7!) and was back to back and got stuck near the end for about half a minute. Labour was 10 hours in total. but that's not the norm, they're usually quicker second time round I'm told!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lois22 said:


> I had a Homebirths with my first 16 months ago. It we'll amazingly well, exactly textbook rally!
> 
> Everyone keeps asking if I'll have a second. Im more scared this time because the first went so well. Has anyone had two perfect Homebirths?
> 
> Xx

My second homebirth was even better than my first, however I completely understand your feelings because I worry that should I be blessed with a 3rd that it won't be perfect HB number 3 :blush:


----------

